# Its so Hot out.... DEQ2496 set up for newbie



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am looking for a summer project, I cant work in garage its too hot. Thinking about figuring out how to use an active crossover for a summer project. I have my zaph 2.5TTs that I built that came with pre built crossovers. Can anyone slowly walk me through how to set up a active cross over for these? 

First do I need 2 units or would one work? How do I connect the speakers to the DCX ? There are only balanced connection on the back of the DCX.

Yes very basic to start with!! I would also like to add that this would not be a permanent solution for my TT's but I would like to use these active XO's for a new project in the future.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi fschris,

For starters, the DEQ is an equalizer, not a crossover. If you want crossover and equalizer functions in a single unit, it would require a speaker processor like the DCX2496.

A good place to start for setting up the electronic crossover would be to dial in the slopes of the stock passive crossover. You’d get overall better advice on setting up the crossover on a DIY speaker-building forum.

You do know that you’ll need an amplifier channel for every driver, right? So for a 3-way or 2.5-way speaker it would require three amplifier channels – and three more for the other speaker. The DCX can provide processing for a pair of three-way speakers, or three two-way speakers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry I did mean the DCX. And I did not realize you need a amp for every driver. Interesting.

I am going to think about doing something else for now. that would be very pricey!~


----------



## st.villanus (Mar 1, 2010)

If you just want to practice and learn, then pick up an older home theater receiver used. You want the kind that has discrete 5.1 inputs on the back. Along with that, look up how to make balanced to unbalanced cables. With $100 budget and a web-trip to Craigslist & Parts Express, you'll have your summer project.


----------



## Jazzman53 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm using a DCX2496 in a three-way system with three power amps. My old Carver TFM amps have unbalanced RCA inputs so I'm using XLR to RCA adapters on the DCX, which works just fine. Aside from the near unlimited tuning flexibility afforded by the DCX, another huge advantage is BIG-TIME tighter /cleaner bass, since there is no longer a passive inductor coil between the amp and woofer. Yes, the extra amps are expensive but the sound is incredible.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Jazzman,

Welcome to the Forum! Are your speakers DIY, or did you adapt a regular manufactured to active? 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Jazzman53 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hey Jazzman,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum! Are your speakers DIY, or did you adapt a regular manufactured to active?
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne, 
Are you by any chance the same Wayne I've heard about that designs speakers? Anyway... my main speakers are DIY two-way hybrid electrostats, and my three-way setup includes a pair of DIY Ripole subs also. There are build photos on my DIY speaker page here.


----------

